# Speedster frames



## MattS (Jul 1, 2007)

Do any stores sell Speedster frames? I am looking for a 52 (s)
Thanks


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

They are available as a frameset but you would probably be as well off buying "one" of the complete bikes and selling off the parts as there isn't much difference between the prices, especially at this time of year. I know my LBS has lots of them, complete, in your size...


----------



## MattS (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry, meant to say online stores.


----------

